# finaly got them all milled



## davduckman2010 (Sep 1, 2012)

just spent 7 1/2 hours bustin my hump slicein and dicein all the logs from this year. got very nice results ambrosia table and bar tops 4 in thick tons of board all sizes. and cut that curly ambrosia maple into 3 inch 11 ft long slabs and one big cant. plenty of turning stock also. ill be moveing sealing and stickering the rest of the day. some clear maple but for the most part stripes galore a lot of crotch too. well the works just starting super duck

[attachment=9903]

[attachment=9904]

[attachment=9905]

[attachment=9906]

[attachment=9907]

[attachment=9908]

[attachment=9909]

[attachment=9910]

[attachment=9914]

[attachment=9915]


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2012)

WOW- Nice wood Dave- now put down your camera and get to work!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 1, 2012)

lol im lucky i had any time to take any it was none stop. those big ones weigh a ton . ill be hurtin for sure --duck


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol im lucky i had any time to take any it was none stop. those big ones weigh a ton . ill be hurtin for sure --duck



Come on now anybody with the name of superduck puts one of those under each arm and runs.  I know I know - back to the cave. :cray::cray::cray::cray:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 1, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > lol im lucky i had any time to take any it was none stop. those big ones weigh a ton . ill be hurtin for sure --duck
> ...



i gave up opening day of goose and teal season today for all this fun . and my wings are real sore right now. dont know if i can carry my 12 gauge tommorrow might have to have the boys carry it for me


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2012)

I know how you feel Dave. I thought I might not make it out of the woods Thursday. I could barely get back on the tractor. Was supposed to log today but I just couldn't do it. 

That's some super wood Dave. We shouldn't expect anything except super wood from the super duck though. 

Happy hunting tomorrow - knock one down for us. 

:irishjig:


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2012)

After today he will probably fall asleep in the blind!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 1, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > lol im lucky i had any time to take any it was none stop. those big ones weigh a ton . ill be hurtin for sure --duck
> ...


 Don't you mean one under each wing runs and quacks!
Seriously that is a cool stash dave. Now tell me how fun it was, hard work yes, but fun too. Get it stickered asap.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > davduckman2010 said:
> ...



I think we're getting our members nicks mixed. Ain't Bones the quack?





:lolol:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 1, 2012)

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...


Are we picking on the good doctor again!:lolol:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 1, 2012)

My hero!
[attachment=9919]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 1, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> That is some real pretty wood there Dave. Opening day is no fun anyway you dont want the easy dumb ones do you? Hey when will the foie gras be ready?



lol the smart ones hide behind the dumb ones i just keep shootin till i get to them


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 1, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I know how you feel Dave. I thought I might not make it out of the woods Thursday. I could barely get back on the tractor. Was supposed to log today but I just couldn't do it.
> 
> That's some super wood Dave. We shouldn't expect anything except super wood from the super duck though.
> 
> ...



thanks kevin 12 hours know just sealed all of it and had to cover all the pallets up for the nite callin for passing thunder storms . ill get my birds in the morning and get back to sortin and stackin. and pic some goodies out to get rid of . im frickin beat. duck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 1, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > davduckman2010 said:
> ...



yea it was fun but it got hot and muggy glad its over . i think i got enough for a little while still got logs out there in the woods thats step 2 . got to have a fire sale or somthing got to make room for my mowers ice shanty and snowmobiles and hangin deer you know the important things in life.


----------



## Mizer (Sep 1, 2012)

Good job Dave! It looks like you found a good sawyer.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 1, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Good job Dave! It looks like you found a good sawyer.



ya real nice guy been doing it 30 years . he just had a heart attack earlier this year. and he only charge me 35.00 an hr so i gave him a bonus and pointed at the thicket and told him to stay healthy--- please - duck


----------



## DKMD (Sep 1, 2012)

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



:csnut::wacko1::wacko1::smash::smash:


----------

